# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober



## Rosi (5. Oktober 2013)

Naja, nur weil es gewünscht wurde. In Meck/Pom ist noch bis zum 15.12. Schonzeit. Von daher schau ich manchmal etwas neidisch hier rein. 50km weiter dürfen die zufälligen Beifänge in Silberfarben sogar gepostet werden. Es ist jedoch noch nicht viel los bei 14 Grad Wassertemperatur. Dann haut mal rein und möglichst mit Foto. Mindestens eine Leserin ist schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## venni-kisdorf (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde, 
nach langer zeit giebts mal wieder einen beitrag von mir, leider hatte ich keine zeit, arbeitsbedingt und leider musste ich von flensburg wieder nach hh ziehen also ist auch für mich die anfahrt an die küste wieder länger. nicht desto trotz war ich am 3.10 zwischen eck und ki unterwegs, bei 3-4 windstärken war es schon harte arbeit. leider hatte ich auch keinen erfolg bis auf einen hornhecht der hinter meiner fliege bis ins flachwasser herjagte nichts.... naja die herbst-saison ist ja grade erst eröffnet. also allen viel spaß und petri an all die fänger ... es giebt nach meiner ansicht einen (silbernen-) Herbst :m


----------



## Maik-FL (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Heute, von 10:30 bis 14.30, Flensburger Außenförde, anfangs bewölkt, später sonnig.

Kaum Wind, kaum Welle, im Uferbereich sehr viel Kraut, ich musste ca. 100m rauswaten um halbwegs freies Wasser zu haben.

Es gab 2x Horni ü60 und ü70 auf Blech (Viking Hering 18g - grün/weiß) und später 2 x Mefo um die 30cm auf Sbiro und Fliege (orange Garnele).

Das alte Spiel bei uns, die Hornis nerven und die Mefo's schicken ihre Kindergruppe vor ... .


----------



## Slotterwobbel (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Hallo,
Bin gerade zurück , 3 Stunden intensiv gefischt und nicht einmal ein zupfer#q nichts zu machen, glaube das Wasser ist noch zu Warm.
Werde mal in der nächsten Woche noch ein Versuch starten.
Irgendwann muss der Knüpel doch mal krum gehen.;+


----------



## xfishbonex (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

guten abend 
das wasser ist nicht zu warm es kommen ja fische raus 
eine woche an der ostsee gewesen 3mal los 3 mal fisch 
das problem ist nur das die meisten fische gerade am poppen sind :q
deswegen auch so viele kleine 
im november fängt es langsam wieder an das man gute fische fängt 
ich habe viele angler gesehen die gefangen haben 
aber nur kleine 
egal ein tag am wasser ohne fisch ist genauso toll


----------



## silver68 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Moin zusammen
Ich kann nur sagen, der Fisch ist voll da!!
3./4. Oktober auf Fehmarns Westseite gefischt:
48er/50er/52er silberblank, 55er/58er braun, 10 untermassige zwischen 33 und 40 und einige Außsteiger! Das meiste auf Fliege...
Also dran bleiben!!!
Gruß Silver


----------



## Mefo-Schneider (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Ich seh das eher wie fischbonex!
Echt zu warm die Suppe, wollte heute schon aus frust baden|uhoh:

War in ecktown 5 std. Belly, 1 lütte ca. 15-20cm,, zum glück selbst releast!

Nur Alulatten, 1  musste mit, damit endlich mal wieder Fisch auf den Tisch kommt.
Ansonsten total tot, kein Nachläufer, kein Anfasser, einfach nix.

Und zur info, die Ecke Robinsons Hütte und Sandbank haben sich total verändert.
Mal sehen wie es da im WINTER  wird?

Trotzdem geil, kaum Wind und ruhe auf dem Wasser.
Sorry für die Nullnummer.

Küste mit offenem Wasser ist wohl die Wahl der TAGE.

Und wenn die Wassertemperatur so bleibt, sind die Trutten am ende der SCHONZEIT MIT DEM POPPEN  nochlangenicht fertig und schön braun.
Mal sehen.
|gr:
 Grüsse euer Klimahandel!


----------



## Olafspyder (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Also Fische sind genug da, war 4 Tage auf Fyn bei meinem Kumpel.
Wir hatten viele Fische bis ca. 60cm, 5-10 pro Tag. Fliegenrute, Spiro und Blinker etwa gleichgut !
Massige Flunder an der Fliegenrute und dieser Kamerad hier:







Natürlich schwimmt er wieder !!!
Ging aus Versehen auf ne braune Garnelenfliege.
Wir waren uns eigentlich sicher, das es ein Lachs ist, bis der dritte im Bunde sagte, es wäre sicher ne Mefo. 
Hat jemand von Euch wirklich Ahnung???

Tight Lines
Olaf


----------



## hugo haschisch (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Ist ein Lachs  .....aber ein ziemlich magerer


----------



## Dorschfluesterer (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Bei uns gab es am Donnerstag zwei Untermaßige und eine schöne Mitte-Fünfziger, die alle sofort wieder schwimmen durften. Am Samstag morgen hatten wir in der Dämmerung ein paar Anfasser, ist aber keine hängen geblieben. Windbedingt waren wir in Heiligenhafen und auf Fehmarn.


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Voll in Arsch


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

ca 40 und tschüß :c viele kleine unterwegs :c


voll genommen


----------



## Blaupause (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Gestern Abend an meinem Lieblingsspot in Dahmeshöved auf dem Riff einen Dorsch verhaftet und eine schöne braune Mefo bei ihrem vierten Salto released... Gebissen hat sie auf eine 30er Snaps in grün-gelb, Rückseite gold.

Es waren viele kleine Mefos unterwegs, die munter unter und über Wasser gejagt haben.


----------



## Hannoi (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Auf Fehmarn sind in der Tat schon ein paar Schönheiten unterwegs. Gestern gab es an der Westküste eine um die 50 und eine um die 40. Selbstredend schwimmen beide wieder.


----------



## Schleihering (10. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Vor Weidefeld auf einen kleinen Deep Tail Dancer MeFo 30 cm blank natürlich zurückgesetzt.


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> Also Fische sind genug da, war 4 Tage auf Fyn bei meinem Kumpel.
> Wir hatten viele Fische bis ca. 60cm, 5-10 pro Tag. Fliegenrute, Spiro und Blinker etwa gleichgut !
> Massige Flunder an der Fliegenrute und dieser
> Natürlich schwimmt er wieder !!!
> ...



Natürlich schwimmt er wieder (nach dem Anfassen mit trockenen Händen und Präsentieren 10m vom Ufer entfernt)!!! 

Gerade Laichfische reagieren extrem (!) empfindlich auf C&R! Da sollte man den Stress für das Tier so gering wie möglich halten! 
Reicht es nicht zu wissen, dass man einen schönen Fisch gefangen hat, muss man ihn unbedingt zum Foto nötigen? 

Dabei betonen wir Angler doch immer, dass wir solche Naturschützer sind... Ich verstehe solche Bilder nicht.


----------



## angelnrolfman (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

....Mann Mann Mann |uhoh:, da wird "gemosert", wenn man einen massigen Fisch mitnimmt, der nicht in das "Fangbild" einiger "Kollegen" passt........ dann setzt man einen Fang wieder zurück.... es wird trotzdem wieder "genörgelt". 
Auch weil man ja die "trockenen Hände" auf dem Bild so ganz genau sehen  kann...... nicht wahr???!!! |uhoh:|uhoh:.
Man hat echt selbst Schuld, wenn hier bald garnix mehr gepostet wird........ was für ein "Affenstall"#d

(wie immer meine Meinung, sollte nicht verallgemeinert werden...... )


----------



## Slotterwobbel (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Hallo Angelnrolfman,
Du sprichst mir aus der seele.
Das ist echt vorm A..... das ständig alles mies gemacht werden muss#d

Gruß Dirk


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Ich denke um die Atmosphäre hier nicht ins Bodenlose stürzen zu lassen, wäre es vielleicht schön "gemoser", "gepöbel" und sonstige Kritik per PN zu versenden. Oder? 
Grundsätzlich Fotografiere auch ich gerne meinen Fang. Aus meiner Erfahrung mit der Behandlung von Koikarpfen kann ich sagen das sich die Schleimhaut sehr schnell regeneriert. Was für den Fisch viel schlimmer ist, ist der Kampf an der Rute und eine eventuelle Verletzung der Kiemen. Das kostet viel Energie und stresst enorm. Und führt im Extremfall zu einem Blutverlust. Deshalb ist mein Vorschlag für die zweite Hälfte des Jahres: nehmt (große) Einzelhaken, wer ganz abgefuchs ist der nimmt Schonhaken (dazu kann ich mich dann doch nicht überwinden).


----------



## Olafspyder (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Mir reicht´s jetzt auch, alles wird geflamed, ohne zu wissen wieso ein Beitrag so oder so geschrieben wurde, oder welche Umstände herrschten...
lernen kann man hier nur, wie man andere beschimpfen kann, das brauch ich auch nicht.
Zum Glück fahre ich morgen für 2 Wochen wieder an die Küste, aber was ich fange, wird man hier, von mir, nicht mehr zu sehen bekommen!
Trotzdem wünsche ich denen, die weiter Ihre Fänge zeigen, ein dickes Fell...und dicke Fische!

bekotzte Grüsse
Olaf


----------



## MaikP (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



> Gerade Laichfische reagieren extrem (!) empfindlich auf C&R!


Nö,die gerade nicht.


----------



## hemi-gtx (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Fische, die ihr Immunsystem "herunterrunterfahren", um die freigewordene Energie in die Reproduktion zu stecken, reagieren zwangsläufig sensibel auf jegliche Störungen, bspw. Schädigung der Schleimhaut.
Oder warum verpilzt deiner Meinung nach ein Großteil der Lachse nach dem Laichgeschäft?

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/mec.12102/full z.B.


----------



## Phillip78 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Olafspyder schrieb:


> Also Fische sind genug da, war 4 Tage auf Fyn bei meinem Kumpel.
> Wir hatten viele Fische bis ca. 60cm, 5-10 pro Tag. Fliegenrute, Spiro und Blinker etwa gleichgut !
> Massige Flunder an der Fliegenrute und dieser Kamerad hier:
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Olaf, erstmal Petri zu Deinen schönen Fisch. 
Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein Steelhead, also eine Regenbogenforelle. Eindeutig an der gepunkteten Schwanzflosse zu erkennen. Einen Lachs kann man anhand der Afterflosse ausschließen.

Gruß
Phillip


----------



## Mxfx85 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Eindeutig ein Atlantischer Lachs.
Wer etwas anderes behauptet, sollte mal ein bisschen googeln#h


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Oder direkt den Schein abgeben #d
(Oder wenigstens nichts dazu sagen wenn man scheinbar noch nie einen Lachs gesehen hat)


----------



## hemi-gtx (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Also eindeutiger kann ein Lachs gar nicht aussehen. Wer da eine Steelhead sieht, der sollte bspw. nur mal die Maulspalten vergleichen. Und den Kurs wiederholen...


----------



## MaikP (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Eindeutig halb verhungerter Lachs.
Meerforellenmilchner sieht so aus.


----------



## nwm79mefo (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Moin Olafspyder, hattest du schon mal ne Mefo ca der gleichen Größe? So wie du sie hälst siehts wie ein Lachs aus... Die Schwanzwurzel ist beim Lachs nicht so dick wie bei ner Mefo. ( Zwecks Schwanzwurzelgriff)|uhoh:


----------



## Philippm (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Moin!
Heute eine ca. 30 cm Mefo in der Kieler Förde #6

Mann hört hier gar nichts mehr von Fängen. Wird gar nichts mehr gefangen zur Zeit?


----------



## ajotas (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Oder direkt den Schein abgeben #d
> (Oder wenigstens nichts dazu sagen wenn man scheinbar noch nie einen Lachs gesehen hat)



Ich wollt ja eigentlich nicht auch noch draufkloppen, aber ich finde, was noch gesagt werden muss ist, dass es hier danach schreit, eine Regenbogenforelle auszuschließen, das liegt meiner Meinung nach noch viel näher, als z. B. strittige Meinungen, ob nun Lachs, Mefo oder Bafo (auch quatsch).

Bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Foto kaum deutlicher nen Lachs im Laichkleid zeigen kann als hier.


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

KURZ UND KNAPP 
Sonntag Fehmarnsund mit Fliege
ein paar Halbstarke bei bestem Wetter :vik:


----------



## Slotterwobbel (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

_Heute mal wieder los gewesen, leider ohne Erfolg.:c_
_Weder mit Blinker , noch mit Spiro, nicht mal ein Kontakt._
_Ein weiterer Angler konnte eine schöne Forelle landen._
_Genau da wo ich nee halbe stunde zuvor stand #q_
_Morgen auf ein neues, brauche mal wieder ein Erfolgserlebnis_

_Gruss Dirk_


----------



## nwm79mefo (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



ajotas schrieb:


> Ich wollt ja eigentlich nicht auch noch draufkloppen, aber ich finde, was noch gesagt werden muss ist, dass es hier danach schreit, eine Regenbogenforelle auszuschließen, das liegt meiner Meinung nach noch viel näher, als z. B. strittige Meinungen, ob nun Lachs, Mefo oder Bafo (auch quatsch).
> 
> Bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Foto kaum deutlicher nen Lachs im Laichkleid zeigen kann als hier.



Tja, das ist nicht einfach wa? Schön bunt sieht er sie es ja aus|bla: vielleicht ist das auch ein Dorsch im Faschingskostüm|kopfkrat|muahah:
Bei uns ist noch Schonzeit angesagt, aber am 15.12. geht´s wieder voll motiviert weiter#6


----------



## xfishbonex (15. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



MEERESLEHRLING schrieb:


> KURZ UND KNAPP
> Sonntag Fehmarnsund mit Fliege
> ein paar Halbstarke bei bestem Wetter :vik:



das langt auch sauber reimer


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> das langt auch sauber Reimer



Klaro Andre´
Weiß ich wohl....:m DANKE


----------



## xfishbonex (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Heute mitte 50 ca leider die falsche farbe und tschüß


----------



## woern1 (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

@andre: warst du anner Nordküste von F.?

TL

werner


----------



## marschel (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

gestern von 07:45 - 12:00 Uhr

1x 40cm blank und schwimmt wieder #h

2-3 Bisse folgten noch.... einige Forellen sprangen auch, was davon silber war, war aber auch nur 30-45cm lang, die großen waren alle rostbraun...


----------



## derlippi (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Gestern von 13:00 - 18:45 am brodtener Ufer alles abgeangelt..
 Dann auf dem letzten geplanten Wurf um 18:45
Siehe da ne schöne silberne 50er
Gefangen auf stripper 22g in weiß


----------



## Hannoi (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Wunderbares Tier, Glückwunsch!


----------



## derlippi (23. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

@ Hanni: danke für die Glückwünsche... es ist doch immer wider ein Hochgefühl eine dieser prachtvollen Tiere zu fangen...dir auch viel Glück


----------



## Dorschdiggler (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



derlippi schrieb:


> .....ne schöne silberne 50er
> .....auf stripper 22g *in weiß*



sauber Lippi.....jetzt schon auf weiss #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Bei mir gabs heute eine Kleine. Aber immerhin nicht abgeschneidert bei den nicht ganz einfachen Bedingungen.


----------



## derlippi (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> sauber Lippi.....jetzt schon auf weiss #6



Moin Doschdiggler:
War ja auch schon Dämmerlicht und alles andere hats nicht gebracht. War sozusagen der letzte Versuch...
Wo gehst du denn immer los?

MfG

Der Lippi


----------



## derlippi (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

War heute auch nochmal los aber nix zu machen. Habe dann lieber eingepackt bevor es dann anfing zu regnen...Na ja Heute ist nicht das letzte mal gewesen...


----------



## xfishbonex (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



derlippi schrieb:


> Moin Doschdiggler:
> War ja auch schon Dämmerlicht und alles andere hats nicht gebracht. War sozusagen der letzte Versuch...
> Wo gehst du denn immer los?
> 
> ...


an geheimen geheim stellen :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Quatsch André.....

ich bin auch gerne mal in Weissenhaus am Start....im Sommer...
oder Dazendorf.......auch im Sommer....
oder Dahme, oder Sierksdorf, oder, oder, oder........die André Insel 

Oder eben auch Dänemark #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Du angelst auch auf Mefo? Komisch, hab noch nie ne Fangmeldung von dir hier gesehen...läuft wohl nicht so...|rolleyes


----------



## Blaupause (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Servus, gestern in Surendorf am Campingplatz die Tangfelder abgegrast, es sind gerade viele Garnelen unterwegs... Eine kleine Mefo darf wieder schwimmen, zwei weitere kleine sind im Drill ausgestiegen.

Die Bisse hatte ich alle auf einen weißen 10g Gno-Blinker. Fliegt wie sau und läuft auch langsam geführt top, finde ich. 

Falls Linkspaddel mitliest, deine Rolle hat sich schon an der UL-Rute bewährt!


----------



## Slotterwobbel (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Heute wieder los gewesen, und nach 7 mal Schneider zumindest eine kleine im Drill verloren.
Das kann nur besser werden #h


----------



## Allrounder27 (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*

Mach dir keine Sorgen, irgendwann bleibt eine hängen! Dran bleiben!

Und Petri @ Blaupause. Hat die Garnele wenigstens den Weg in die Pfanne gefunden? #t

#h


----------



## Blaupause (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorgen, irgendwann bleibt eine hängen! Dran bleiben!
> 
> Und Petri @ Blaupause. Hat die Garnele wenigstens den Weg in die Pfanne gefunden? #t
> 
> #h


 

Hehe, die Garnele war eindeutig untermaßig und durfte wieder schwimmen. Weil ich so nett bin, habe ich sie samt Spöket weit nach draußen befördert.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. November 2013)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge im Oktober*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Du angelst auch auf Mefo?



jepp.....und das schon ein paar Tage 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Komisch, hab noch nie ne Fangmeldung von dir hier gesehen...



Naja.....als ich noch Fangmeldungen gepostet habe, da kanntest Du das AB wahrscheinlich noch gar nicht 



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> läuft wohl nicht so...|rolleyes



mach Dir keine Sorgen....läuft ganz gut #h


----------

